# Book/Reference guide for 5D mark III



## msmith0807 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have recently purchased a 5D mark III and have already put about 1k shots through it. I think I have more or less gotten it figured out pretty good and set up the way I like it.(upgraded from 7D) I was however wondering if there is a book or guide that the people here recommend reading in regards to how things like the servo mode af functions and how to set it up optimally for different types of sports? In particular for things like hockey, soccer and wildlife tracking (deer, moose and birds). 

I shoot mostly landscape and portraits but for the odd time when I am shooting fast moving subjects I want to make sure I at least have the required knowledge to not miss the shot.

Any tips or book/reading material recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## rj79in (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your purchase. With regards to your query though, (at the risk of sounding rather pedantic) I would suggest that your first stop should be the user manual which should provide you with the basic AI Servo modes available. There are six modes built in the Camera which can be accessed through the menu with an option to tweak the setting if so desired. 

The manual has a Table with its recommendations for which servo-mode to use for which sport. For immediate reference you can also use the in-camera help function which will give you a gist of the AI-Servo mode selections. 

I've used the suggested AI-Servo options with my kids doing skating, playing badminton, on swings or simply running amok and have obtained very good results. 

The AF system on the 5D3 is vastly different from the 7D and must be put through its paces to be understood completely so my recommendation is to go out there and shoot as much as you can. With the 5D3, your keepers will soar ... 

I'm not too sure how much external material is available and whether any such books / guides exist ... though I won't mind going through any additional material myself, if any material is available


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 15, 2012)

After the manual, here are a couple of other documents from Canon.

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/inside_canon_eos_5d_mark_iii.do
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/files/education/technical/inside_canon_eos_5d_mark_iii/EOS_5D_Mark_III_AF_setting_guidebook.pdf


----------



## msmith0807 (Dec 15, 2012)

@ rj79in - Thanks for the reply. I have already gone through the manual cover to cover and am already comfortable with the different af modes. I guess I was just trying to optimize it beyond what the manual recommended. So far with sports I find my keeper rate is about the same as I had with the 7D, which I was quite happy with. But like you said just keep playing and tinkering and eventually the keepers will soar once I fully get it fully figured out.

@ Kernauk - Thanks for the reply. I am going to go through those documents now.


----------



## paolo80 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm really enjoying the following book:
Canon 5D Mark III Experience - The Still Photography Guide to Operation and Image Creation with the Canon EOS 5D Mark III [Kindle Edition]


----------



## distant.star (Dec 15, 2012)

.
As P80 said, this seems to be the best currently available:

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Mark-III-Experience-ebook/dp/B007RGWZVM/ref=cm_cr_dp_asin_lnk

I'll be reading it too.


----------



## msmith0807 (Dec 15, 2012)

@ paolo80 and distant.star - Thanks for the recommendation. That seems to be the main book that I keep stumbling upon when I have been looking. I will be buying it and giving it a read.



Kernuak said:


> After the manual, here are a couple of other documents from Canon.
> 
> http://cpn.canon-europe.com/files/education/technical/inside_canon_eos_5d_mark_iii/EOS_5D_Mark_III_AF_setting_guidebook.pdf


Thanks again Kurnuak I had a quick skim of the pdf link and it seems to be a lot more in depth then the manual. Exactly what I was looking for. I will have to give it a good read later today.


----------

